# Cost of totally replace kitchen and 2 bathrooms



## jimmybirdie (Jan 27, 2011)

I am in the process of buying my first home. I want to know what is the cost of replacing a 14 x 11 kitchen and two medium size bathrooms if I do everything myself and if I hire contractors to do it. I want to have new tiles for the kitchen and bathroom.

The house I am looking at is about $450k so I just need average quality materials, nothing fancy. ±5k numbers should be OK for me.

I have a budget of $25k right now.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 28, 2011)

Ever done any of this type work before?
No one here knows what condition the wiring, plumbing, floors, walls are in, how big these rooms are or what you concider mid grade stuff, how many cabinets there are.
If tiles in the plans someone that knows what there doing is going to have to see what's under that floor before anything gets done. If it's old steel plumbing then it should all come out, old or not up to code wiring then it also has to go.
I'd get some local quotes before even buying the house and see if you can bring down the buying price.
If you do buy it I would gut and complete the kitchen before even moving in, then work on one bathroom at a time.


----------



## DrHicks (Jan 28, 2011)

If you're wanting to go turn-key, and have everything done for you, $25,000 won't even begin to cover the remodel on a kitchen and two bathrooms.  

If you're doing all the work yourself, $25,000 should more than cover it.  But, as JoeCaptain asked, the real question is whether or not you've done this kind of work before.

Myself, I'd attack the kitchen & bathrooms myself.  But I've done a lot of that work over the years. But back when we bought our first house, it was way over my head.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 29, 2011)

There's to many varibles to even take a guess, I could do it but I am in the business. You would definintly have to go with assemble yourself cabs and regular Fomica counter tops for the kitchen but as far as hiring it out including materials , not a chance


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think you would have to go with RTA cabs.  Where I live a 450K house would require high quality products. You can get some nice quality cabinets,tops, ect.  at some place like Lowes, Home Depot,...  doing it yourself is another question.  And $25,000 probably not enough  especially if you live in a higher economic area.
Start getting bids & go from there.  You'll need a plan for the kitchen and some idea  of what kind of materials to use.  I would suggest granite or quartz countertops, but they can be put on mid-range cabinets like Kraft Maid from Lowes.
Good Luck


----------



## joecaption (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out the Ikea web site, they sell cabinets and have a down loadable web site that can show you in 3D what there cabinets would look like in your home.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 30, 2011)

Just to give you an idea: 
We just did out Kitchen which has about 21' of cabinets, formica tops  light valances, crowns, add a sink, taps, backsplash tile, under cab lights. Did all the work ourselves and it came in around $11,000. Did not include, hood fan(400), electrical, flooring. . Cabinets were Assemble yourself ( higher end ones) with solid maple doors and drawer fronts.
The island is not formica but if had to be I included this in my cost .


----------



## jimmybirdie (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for responding, 

In San Diego a $450k home is just about average for a SF home so high quality materials are not necessary. That said, if I can buy high quality materials at around $12k then I would go for it. I also plan to spend another $5k for the fridge, oven, and dishwasher. 

One of my coworker's father is a contractor and my coworker worked for his father in the past. He said he will help me to buy the cabinets and countertops at much lower price from a wholesale vendor. He said he would guide me with the installation. I have never done this before but I am hopeful with my coworker's help.

There is a 45 degree corner in the kitchen and my coworker said that will make ordering the cabinets and installation a little more difficult. I will post more  information about the kitchen and any progress I made here. I will get the keys to the house in about a month.

Many thanks,


----------

